# Bilder aus Email werden unter Outlook 2000 nicht gedruckt



## Thomsus (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo! Und schonmal Danke für eure Hilfe!

 Wenn ich eine Email mit Bildern unter Outlook 2000 ausdrucke, dann kann ich die Bilder zwar in der Vorschau sehen, aber wenn man die Email druckt erscheint nur ein rotes Kreuz, da wo das Bild wäre. Von einem anderen PC geht es ohne Probleme. Ich denke, dass es nur ein Häckchen in den Einstellungen ist, aber ich finde es nicht. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.

  Thomas


----------



## Thomsus (13. Juli 2005)

Vielleicht ist ja jetzt jemand im Forum der die Lösung kennt


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Kann es sein dass Du in den Internetoptionen unter Erweitert/Drucken "Hintergrundfarben und -bilder drucken" deaktiviert hast?!

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Thomsus (15. Juli 2005)

Habe ich auch schon getestet. Liegt aber leider nicht daran. Es handelt sich auch nicht um Hintergrundbilder die nicht gedruckt werden, sondern nur um Bilder, die in die Email eingefügt wurden.


----------



## bierbo (21. September 2005)

hast du das windows xp service pack 2?
bei mir gibts das gleiche problem und ich führs vom gefühl her aufs sp 2 zurück


----------

